# Quelle utilisation aujourd'hui pour un mac mini core2duo ?



## Artus666 (18 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour, 
J'ouvre ce sujet parce que je vois qu'il est possible de récupérer des mac mini core2duo aux alentours de 100 euros et je voudrais savoir si on peut les utiliser aujourd'hui et pour quoi ? 
En effet, bien souvent ces mac sont sous léopard avec maxi 2go de ram. A part surfer lentement sur des navigateurs qui ne sont plus mis à jour, est-ce qu'il y a moyen d'en faire quelque chose sans être très bridé ? 
Merci.


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Janvier 2017)

Salut,
moi j'en ai mis un sous ma télé dans la cuisine, il est branché dessus en HDMI, la télé est Full HD (une Phllips 80cm 1080p) et j'ai mis un Y sur la prise d'antenne vers un petit tuner Elgato sur la prise USB.
Avec EyeTV, je m'en sers pour enregistrer les émissions que j'ai pas le temps de regarder.
Un petit enregistreur pas chère ;-)
Par contre j'ai mis un petit SSD 120Go à 70€ (MacWay) comme ça on ne l'entend pas du tout, mais c'est pas obligatoire, il est pas bruyant d'origine.
Si tu as la télé ADSL, tu dois pouvoir le faire sans tuner, mais j'ai pas essayé...
Le mien c'est un 2009, les premiers sont de 2007...
Gp


----------



## Invité (18 Janvier 2017)

Il y a des sacrées différences entre les premiers modèles de 2007 @1,83GHz qui acceptent 3Go de Ram maxi et les modèles 2010 qui montent @2,66GHz et 16Go de Ram !!! 

J'ai un 2009 (SSD et 8Go) qui tourne tous les jours avec Mavericks en bureautique, Internet sans aucun soucis


----------



## gpbonneau (18 Janvier 2017)

Oui tu as raison, moi je l'avais choisit surtout pour la carte video, une Nvidia GeForce 6400M. 
Le premier core2duo (2007) c'était une intel GMA950 intégré, ça doit ramer un peu.

Un petit serveur familial si vous êtes nombreux ? Avec un gros HD externe pour stocker/partager fichiers/photos/sauvegardes ?
Pas besoin d'écran/clavier/souris, tu le caches dans un placard et tu le gérer avec le partage d'écran à partir de n'importe quel mac.
Un HD externe pas chère du genre :
http://www.ebay.fr/itm/Iomega-MiniM...547365?hash=item3f727a25e5:g:EvEAAOSwA3dYZnbT
ça ira bien avec ;-) (c'est ma collectionnite aigu qui reprends le dessus  

S'il peut lire un film sur un dvd ou avec VLC correctement, tu le branches sur un projecteur et une chaine hifi et tu te montes un home-cinema ?


----------



## Artus666 (18 Janvier 2017)

Oui, je voulais dire les core2duo avec boitier alu-blanc, les 1,83ghz avec gma950...
Un serveur, bonne idée, mais ça ne consomme pas trop ?
c'est quoi "le partage d'écran à partir de n'importe quel mac" ?

edit : mettre tous ses films, musique dessus ?


----------



## Bambouille (18 Janvier 2017)

Celui de ma signature me sert de media radio (Deezer, Radio Paradise, France Inter) dans le salon. Branché sur des petites enceintes ou sur la chaîne.


----------



## gpbonneau (19 Janvier 2017)

Artus666 a dit:


> Un serveur, bonne idée, mais ça ne consomme pas trop ?


25w en veille et jusqu'à 110w en crête... quand tu n'y accèdes pas il sera mettra en veille. C'est sur que ça fait beaucoup, à coté du dernier Mac mini (seulement 6W en veille).



Artus666 a dit:


> c'est quoi "le partage d'écran à partir de n'importe quel mac" ?


Tu vas dans les "Préférences Système -> Partage", puis "Partage d'écran" sur le Mac mini (au même endroit où tu activeras "Partage de fichiers" pour le mettre en serveur).
Tu branches un clavier/souris/écran la première fois sur le Mac mini pour l'activer, puis tu y accèdes ensuite depuis Safari sur un autre mac du réseau (ou même à partir d'un iPad avec Mocha VNC Lite par exemple) en tapant vnc://"adresse IP du serveur" (c'est expliqué dans la fenêtre où tu l'actives).Tu verras l'écran du Mac mini dans une fenêtre à partir d'un autre mac pour le gérer à distance.

Ne pas oublier de le régler en ouverture de session automatique : Préférences Système -> Utilisateurs et groupes -> Options -> ouverture de session automatique. Sinon, il va attendre un mot de passe au démarrage et je ne sais pas si le partage d'écran te permettras de le renseigner à distance.

Ensuite, grâce au partage de fichier tu peux monter tout ou partie du HD du Mac mini en temps que volume sur tout les mac du réseaux. Faut une grande famille avec chacun son mac pour que ça vaille le coup ;-)

Sinon, comme lecteur de video sur une télé ou un projo et/ou audio (cd/deezer,..) sur une chaine hifi c'est pas mal non plus.
En audio seul, le partage d'écran peut te permettre de le piloter à distance à partir d'un autre mac ou d'un iPad en te passant de clavier/souris/écran sur le Mac mini.


----------



## Artus666 (19 Janvier 2017)

Ok, Merci beaucoup pour les infos


----------



## Invité (19 Janvier 2017)

Idéalement, au lieu de le mettre en "DHCP" (dans la configuration réseau) tu le mets en "Adresse IP fixe"
Il est ainsi beaucoup plus facile de s'adresser à cet ordi aussi bien en "partage d'écran" pour toutes les autres modifs qu'en partage de fichiers pour trouver ce que l'on cherche sur le Serveur.

En tous cas, je procède ainsi. Il suffit de démarrer l'un de mes Mac qui possède une adresse fixe pour m'y connecter de manière extrêmement simple.

Pour être sûr que l'adresse n'a pas été affectée à un autre équipement, il suffit de donner une adresse fixe assez élevée genre 192.168.0.250 à ce serveur.


----------

